# Passengers in Fifth Wheel



## TomDELPTX

I have heard that different states have different laws concerning passengers within a Fifth Wheel while traveling. Although as a regular rule we would not have anyone ride in the back, however, I could see how under certain circumstances it would be useful to know if it is allowed or not (someone is ill and wishes to lie down., etc.) I have searched and cannot find any useful links to this kind of information by state. Does anyone know where this kind of information might be found?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Passengers in Fifth Wheel

I can't help you in your question, but your passengers will not have a very safe or smooth ride.  It is not legal here in Virginia.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Passengers in Fifth Wheel

Imagine putting your passenger in a huge black rubber ball and telling them to walk around on the inside.  It might be possible to do, but since you can't see what's coming, everything that happens on the outside will be a surprise to the one on the inside; especially since the ride is not optimized for traveling like in a MH.


----------



## C Nash

Passengers in Fifth Wheel

If they are not ill when you put them back there, they will be when you stop   :laugh: .  I would not even consider it.


----------



## TomDELPTX

Passengers in Fifth Wheel

Thank you. My son (now 15) has been bugging us to ride in the back on trips and I have explained everything y'all have stated here but he just thinks I am being a DAD. It helps when they hear it from others.


----------



## hertig

Passengers in Fifth Wheel

1) Most trailers don't have shocks.  If you ride in the back, you WILL be airborne on each bump.  Possibly you might have a better ride on the bed over the rear axel of the truck.
2) It is illegal in some states, and some of the states which do allow it require a 2 way intercom system (FRS radios might suffice).
3) In a crash, or possibly even a panic stop, such passengers are at great risk (no seatbelt, no airbag, and no crash designed/tested vehicle body).


----------



## billsmax

Passengers in Fifth Wheel

Tom,
I don't have it here in front of me but I think that I remember that TrailerLife has a list of all the states and restrictions somewhere towards the front.


----------



## rlmurraysr59

Re: Passengers in Fifth Wheel

I would pray this never happens to anyone else, but my neighbors were pulling their fifth wheel down the expressway and a truck driver rammed into the back end of their trailer pushing it into the cab of their truck.  The fifth wheel was sandwiched between them and the front of the semi.  You could imagine what would have happened to anyone riding inside the trailer.  They were not hurt in the crew cab of their truck but the trailer was a total loss.  They are not built to with stand impacts like a car or truck.  Most of them are built out of aluminum or fiberglass with no steel structure surrounding the rear or sides.

Travel safe.


----------



## csavage

RE: Passengers in Fifth Wheel

Plus, I've seen more than one trailer that's rolled....
Remember, no seat belts, unlike my parents Class A and there's plenty of evidence that somebody ejected from a rolling vehicle has a greatly increased risk of dying


----------



## s.harrington

Re: Passengers in Fifth Wheel

Trailer Life camping guide has that information in it along with total length and towing weight laws of most states.  Its also a good source for finding rules for toads(towed cars).


----------



## bazzer

Re: Passengers in Fifth Wheel

 If any one wants to experiment I will gladley send over my motherinlaw if you can arrange to collect her from the airport, will next monday be too soon? BAZZER


----------



## MandDinCO

View attachment 374 If this image does not impress upon you to NOT allow passengers in your 5th wheel... doubtful anything will.


----------



## C Nash

Might be the original poster as he posted in 06 LOL


----------

